# prends ça, sa mère



## Charlie Parker

Voici un usage bizarre de l'adjectif possessif dans le roman _Bonheur d'occasion _de Gabrielle Roy. La fille donne de l'argent à sa mère. Elle tend la main et dit "sa mère" au lieu de "ma mère." Il y a beaucoup de pareils exemples dans le livre. Le fils en fait autant. Je me demande s'il s'agit d'un usage québécois ou d'un procédé littéraire. Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Si elle était née ou vivait à Marseille, ce serait du langage des rues d'aujourd'hui, mais là, en québecois, je sèche ...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Piotr. Ça m'intéresse. Y a-t-il une explication pour cet usage à ce que vous sachiez ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En fait, je ne vois pas bien cet usage dont tu parles : pourrais-tu nous citer quelques passages l'utilisant ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Bien sûr. La fille travaille dans un magasin. Un jour sa mère entre dans le magasin. La fille est assez surprise : "Sa mère ! s'écria-t-elle. Ça c'est de la grande visite !" Partout dans le roman, les enfants s'adressent à leur mère de cette façon.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Comme je pense que le marseillais n'a rien à faire dans ce roman (*), j'ose une hypothèse (à confirmer/infirmer par une de nos Québécoises préférées !)...
Se pourrait-il que ce soit une sorte de marque de respect de la fille envers sa mère, comme celle du sujet envers son roi qui s'exclamerait à sa vue « Sa Majesté ! »... ? 

(*) Sinon, chez moi c'est une exclamation bas de gamme, un juron, exprimant l'étonnement ou l'agacement et qui signifie à peu près « sapristi ! »


----------



## CapnPrep

Grevisse/Goosse (§611, R3) signalent cet usage sans l'expliquer :


> Au Québec, d’autre part, on dit _son père_, _sa mère_ en s’adressant aux personnes : °Elle cria à sa mère / – Venez vite, sa mère (Guèvremont, cit. Seutin-Clas). — °Mon bicycle de course… Je te le donne. / – Merci, son père (Lemelin, _ib_.).


On dirait aussi (et également dans le Nord de la France et en Belgique) "un vieux mononcle", "mon mononcle", "ton mononcle", "une vieille matante".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine et CapnPrep. Il paraîte que cet usage est assez attesté dans le langage courant.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Eh ben j'ai appris un truc aujourd'hui, j'ai pas perdu ma journée ; et j'aime bien l'hypothèse de Sa Majesté Karine.


----------



## Nicomon

Eh ben il était temps qu'une de vos québécoises préférées passe par là.  

J'aime bien aussi l'hypothèse de son Altesse Karine, mais à vrai dire, je ne sais pas d'où venait (notez ici l'imparfait) cet usage. 

Petit cours de littérature québécoise...

- _Bonheur d'occasion_ est un roman de Gabrielle Roy (1909-1983), publié en 1945 

Les citations de Grevisse/Goose sont :
- Germaine Guèvremont (1893-1968) - extrait (je crois) du roman _Le Survenant_, publié en 1945
- Roger Lemelin (1919-1992) - extrait (je crois) du roman _Les Plouffe_, publié en 1948

Je connais cet usage « sa mère » / « son père » parce que j'ai un peu de vécu... mais je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un le dire (à moins que ce soit en blague) ailleurs que dans des téléromans comme Les belles histoires des pays d'en haut 


> L'histoire se passe lors de la colonisation du Nord (la région des Laurentides au Québec vers la fin du XIXe siècle (env. 1885-90),


 
Mes parents ne le disaient pas, du vivant de mes grands-parents. Ça se dit peut-être encore dans certaines familles québécoises (je ne les connais pas toutes) mais vraiment, cela m'étonnerait beaucoup. 

Alors oui, c'est attesté dans les livres, mais ce n'est *plus du tout* courant. Faudrait en informer les rédacteurs de _Le bon usage_. 

Par contre des expressions comme _vieux mononcle/vieille matante, mon mononcle/ma matante,_ que CapnPrep a aussi mentionnées, sont encore bien vivantes.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Comme toujours, une réponse très approfondie.


----------



## albert76

Cet usage se perd rapidement dans mon coin du Canada  (et je m'en réjouis...).  Lorsque j'étais un enfant au Manitoba c'était encore la coutume dans certaines familles d'utilisr le pronom  possessif ""son" ou "sa" en s'adressant à ses parents.  ("Ecoute,  sa  mère,  j'ai  quelque chose à te demander")...   Dire  "Papa"  ou "Maman" aurait été perçu comme un manque de respect envers la famille.

J'ai toujours présumé que cet usage découlait du fait  que les  francophones du Canada (surtout en milieu rural) avaient des familles nombreuses et,  étant donné que les enfants devaient "partager"  Papa et Maman avec toute une ribambelle de frères et soeurs,  c'était une marque de solidarité familiale que de s'adresser à ses parents en disant "son père"  et "sa mère".

Je n'ai jamais dit "son père,  sa mère" à mes parents.  Maman trouvait ça un peu trop "froid"...  mais "la famille d'à côté"  composée de 12 enfants adhérait tout entier à  cette vision  "collectiviste" de la famille.

Heureusement que les parents modernes ont une conception différente de la famille...

Autres temps;  autres moeurs...

Cordialement

Albert


----------



## Nicomon

Albert a mentionné le Manitoba... je souligne au passage que l'auteure de Bonheur d'occasion est née à St-Boniface, Manitoba. 

J'aime la théorie de la trâlée *d'enfants. *[Québec]Groupe de personnes, groupe d’enfants.

_Tu sauras, mon frère, qu'on ne parle pas comme ça à « sa mère ».  _


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour quitter un peu (le coeur brisé, certes) le Canada, parler à quelqu'un en disant _le père, la mère, le fils..._ a été en usage longtemps en France, comme marque de respect je pense.
— Orane ?
— Oui, le père.
— Tu as entendu la bête qui vient ?
— Déjà deux fois.
(René Bazin, _Baltus le Lorrain_)

Et j'ajouterais que j'ai employé, et emploie encore, avec parents et enfants, cette formulation. Elle sent bon, je trouve...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

JeanDeSponde said:


> [...] Et j'ajouterais que j'ai employé, et emploie encore, avec parents et enfants, cette formulation. Elle sent bon, je trouve...


C'est très vrai ce que tu dis !
J'avoue l'employer quelques fois (le père), mais juste pour rigoler, avec mon paternel en particulier.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tout le monde. Albert, le fait que quelqu'un se rappelle ces expression de sa jeunesse ajoute à mon appréciation du roman. Et Nico, merci pour le mot _trâléé. _Je l'ai trouvé dans le Trésor et dans le Nouveau Petit Robert. Jean et Karine, merci à vous pour vos réponses.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est très vrai ce que tu dis !
> J'avoue l'employer quelques fois (le père), mais juste pour rigoler, avec mon paternel en particulier.


 
Mon fils aussi dit _la mère_, juste pour rigoler.  Mais dans son cas, ce n'est pas une marque de respect envers sa maternelle. 

Et moi je dis bon matin mon fils/salut ma soeur. 

Je crois que c'est le possessif sa mère/son père qui est - ou plutôt était -typiquement (oh le vilain adverbe en "ment") canadien.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nicomon said:


> Mon fils aussi dit _la mère_, juste pour rigoler.  Mais dans son cas, ce n'est pas une marque de respect envers sa maternelle.


Ne m'enlève pas mes illusions, s'il te plaît...



Nicomon said:


> Je crois que c'est le possessif sa mère/son père qui est - ou plutôt était -typiquement (oh le vilain adverbe en "ment") canadien.


Je pense aussi. J'aimerais d'ailleurs bien savoir si c'est une forme de langage "importée" d'Europe (et si oui, de quelle région ?), ou si elle est apparue au Canada...!


----------



## danielc

Je n'ai jamais entendu _sa mère_, et j'ai rencontré pas mal de Canadiens de souche canadienne-française du Manitoba, de l'Ontario, du Québec et de l'Acadie. Je me rappelle le roman en question. On en a fait un film. Mais je dis _mononcle _et _matante, _et _ma fille_ et _mon fils _à mes enfants. Même les plus vieux dans ma famille que je connaissais, nés autour de la Première Guerre mondiale, ne le disaient pas. Ils venaient de villes de taille moyenne. C'était peut-être une locution rurale.

J'ai trouvé ceci:
http://projetbabel.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12072


----------



## Michelvar

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Si elle était née ou vivait à Marseille, ce serait du langage des rues d'aujourd'hui





Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Piotr. Ça m'intéresse. Y a-t-il une explication pour cet usage à ce que vous sachiez ?





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> chez moi c'est une exclamation bas de gamme, un juron, exprimant l'étonnement ou l'agacement et qui signifie à peu près « sapristi ! »



Dans le sud-est de la France c'est aussi un intensificateur peu élégant. Quand un contrôle de mathématique était difficile, on dira "c'était chaud!", mais si vraiment c'était très difficile, alors "c'était chaud sa mère!"


----------



## Nicomon

Je remarque que danielc a réanimé un vieux fil.

Ce qui suit (il y a d'autres exemples) est extrait de  *cette page* au sujet de l'usage du sud-est de la France.


> *MÈRE (SA)*
> « Sa mère… » ou « … de sa mère » sont des expressions tout à fait communes qui s’emploient indifféremment à la place d’adjectifs ou d’adverbes mélioratifs ou péjoratifs.
> On dira ainsi :
> – « Sa mère le contrôle d’*histoire-géo *! » pour désigner un contrôle particulièrement difficile ou simplement malvenu.
> – « Sa mère qu’il est beau ! » pour dire d’un garçon qu’il a un physique très avenant ou, au contraire, calamiteux : « Sa mère la gueule qu’il se tape !


Vous aurez compris que le contexte (canadien) de Charlie est tout autre.
Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé l'origine - que je soupçonne, sans en être sûre,  «  importée » de nos ancêtres normands - de cet ancien usage de _sa mère / son père_.

Cela se disait aussi entre époux.  Extrait du  *CNRTL* : 





> _ Région._ (Canada). [Comme appellation dont une femme se sert en s'adressant à son mari ou en parlant de lui] _Son père._ _Elle pencha la tête et hasarda timidement : − Son père, as-tu pensé à la dépense? − Oui, sa mère, c'est tout arrangé_ (Roy, _Bonheur occas.,_1945, p. 210).


 Il n'est pas écrit « vieilli / désuet » mais à ma connaissance ça ne se dit plus, même dans les campagnes.

Dans un autre ordre d'idées, il y a aussi l'expression toujours actuelle :  
« _Pas de quoi / Rien pour écrire à sa mère _»  





> Au Québec, cette expression a le sens de _Voilà quelque chose de peu d’importance_ ou _Voilà quelque chose dont il n’y a pas lieu de se vanter._


 Je ne peux pas l'écrire ici, sur le forum français seulement, mais je parie que vous devinez de quelle expression anglaise c'est presque calqué.


----------

